# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Abyss Creations LLC, life-size sex dolls, San Marcos, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - realdoll.com

facebook.com/abysscreations

twitter.com/AbyssCreations

linkedin.com/company/abyss-creations-llc

instagram.com/abyssrealdoll

Founder and CEO - Matt McMullen

Products and projects:

Realbotix

RealDoll, life-size sex doll

Boy Toy Dolls, life-size sex dolls

----------


## Airicist

Article "How 'love dolls' are made: A surreal look at the $12k sex toys with customized genitalia, interchangeable faces and shockingly life-like features"

Photographer Robert Benson captured the surreal world at Abyss Creations outside San Diego, California
Company creates sex dolls, with standard models priced at $6,500 and customized versions costing $12,000
While dolls were created in Japan since the 1980s, founder Matthew McMullen revolutionized the industry
Dolls are made from life-like silicon, with a flexible skeleton so customers can bend the doll however they like
McMullen is now pushing the envelope again by developing dolls with artificial intelligence to simulate love

December 25, 2016

----------

